# Searching for projects



## DrakkenWulf (Feb 14, 2021)

Hello there! I'm an older amateur singer who's looking for a team to improve with. I've no ego and don't have much creativity of my own, which makes me ideal for helping someone else bring their ideas to life. This is a hobby that would be neat if it went somewhere.

Baritone, okay voice, decent recording equipment available. Once in a while my church lets me sing backup onstage (back when we could be in person).

While I'm older I have a pretty wide range of musical interests, including both newer and older stuff, like Daft Punk, Genesis, Panic at the Disco, Rush, Nine Inch Nails, Garth Brooks, Deanna Carter, Dixie Chicks, Bad Company, David Crowder, Chris Tomlin, Charlie Hall.

I've done karaoke, and I sing along with a lot of music. I've tried making backing tracks with midi files but just can't get things to sound right. Hoping to find a team that is making new material and see if I can help.

Any interest?


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 14, 2021)

DrakkenWulf said:


> Hello there! I'm an older amateur singer who's looking for a team to improve with. I've no ego and don't have much creativity of my own, which makes me ideal for helping someone else bring their ideas to life. This is a hobby that would be neat if it went somewhere.
> 
> Baritone, okay voice, decent recording equipment available. Once in a while my church lets me sing backup onstage (back when we could be in person).
> 
> ...



Do you have some kind of demo reel put together? Or a sample? Mostly just curious. Any projects I have that involve voice acting  probably won't happen for another 20 years...

But I could probably come up with some YouTube ideas. Possibly.


----------



## DrakkenWulf (Feb 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Do you have some kind of demo reel put together? Or a sample? Mostly just curious. Any projects I have that involve voice acting  probably won't happen for another 20 years...
> 
> But I could probably come up with some YouTube ideas. Possibly.


I did think about posting some audio but as I was going through it, I didn’t like any of it. I’ve not been staying in practice.

was putting feelers out in case  someone had a reason for me to put in some practice.


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Mar 10, 2021)

Would you be able to create a instrumental version of the Daft Punk song called "One more time" ? and make a cursed furry version called "Meow more times" ?
I have the lyrics and I can sing in a cartoon cat like voice. What do you say? You interested in kick starting this parody song project?


----------



## DrakkenWulf (Mar 10, 2021)

Barafu_PineBerry said:


> Would you be able to create a instrumental version of the Daft Punk song called "One more time" ? and make a cursed furry version called "Meow more times" ?
> I have the lyrics and I can sing in a cartoon cat like voice. What do you say? You interested in kick starting this parody song project?


Sorry, I don’t know how to do instrument stuffs. :/


----------

